# Bluetooth security flaw



## rufwoof (Sep 13, 2017)

Ouch! What with the Equifax hack and now ...

A set of vulnerabilities affecting "almost every" Bluetooth-connected desktop, mobile, and smart device on the market has been revealed


> It's thought to be the most widescale set of vulnerabilities based on the number of devices affected, hitting Windows desktops, Android devices, older iPhones and iPads, and smart devices.
> 
> A single infected device moving through a busy office past dozens of people with phones, tablets, or computers with Bluetooth switched on could cause a rapid infection across networks -- leading to network infiltration, ransomware attacks, or data theft.





> The "undetectable" flaws, said researchers, put the majority of devices around the world at risk -- at least 5.3 billion devices -- including Windows, Android, Linux, and Apple devices.


----------



## Russ Perkins (Sep 14, 2017)

And


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2017)

Bluetooth is probably not used that much on FreeBSD but there's certainly a possibility the FreeBSD bluetooth stack could be vulnerable to the same type of attack.


----------



## tingo (Sep 14, 2017)

Relevant Thread 62451.


----------

